# Karen’s trying out LG Sciences ASGT



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi I'm Karen, been on and off of here a bit and have been entrusted with some ASGT to compare with what I use normally. Thanks to BigJim and LG Sciences for the trial.

I'm 36, am 5ft 10"tall, weigh approx 143lbs and have been working out for years. This year (2010) I've sorted my diet out and working to increase my weights. I'm looking to compete in figure competitions soon&#8230;..maybe not this year but def next.

Diet over the last 12 weeks was to increase muscle so approx 2500cals a day, split into 40% Protein, 45% Carbs and 15% Fat. I've def put on some muscle but a bit of fat too, looking forward to getting that off now. I'll get my diet up on here once I've sorted it for the next few weeks.

For the next 8 weeks looking to cut and am hoping ASGT will help me keep my strength, help me lean out and hopefully assist in keeping muscle mass. As I've never used a pre workout supplement before this will be interesting and I'm looking forward to it. Normal diet is supplemented by Whey/BCAA's/CLA/ apart from that my diet is very clean with a very few cheat's and treats at the weekend!

Feel free to ask any questions and I'll keep you up to date as best I can, plus the occasional picture to critique. Again thanks to LG Sciences and BigJim for their faith in me. I'll be as honest as I can&#8230;.

Workouts on a 3 day split.

Pull/ Leg /Push with Saturday as a mix up day for cardio or anything lagging.

Keep posted for the next update! :thumb:

Kaz x


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Go for it :thumb: :thumb : Ill be following very closely :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck chick :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

oh no they got ya on this stuff too lol

Good luck


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes Sizar - you on it too I take it?? What's your verdict so far??


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> oh no they got ya on this stuff too lol
> 
> Good luck


Dont think Sizar's been on this one, plenty experience of others :whistling:

Could be wrong !!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Have you received it off them then?

Good luck


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with this.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jonb19 said:


> Dont think Sizar's been on this one, plenty experience of others :whistling:
> 
> Could be wrong !!


 :lol: and you could be right



Kazb74 said:


> Yes Sizar - you on it too I take it?? What's your verdict so far??


I don't believe in supplement. but maybe someone prove me wrong :laugh:

Food supplement only for me .. such as whey..

oh yeah and multiple caffeine tablets pre workout :rockon:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Food supplement ofcourse is crucial, but my god, I had the most hardcore legs workout last night that that I have EVER had!!!

I upped my intake of LG Sciences ASGT to 2 scoops 60mins before w/o and I was seriously fired up. I was buzzing! Pushed loads more reps and thrashed my personal bests.

Just gonna put my routine together and I'll post it up shortly.

I'm really eager to see how I get on with ASGT next week as I'm starting a trial cut for holiday in Sept....bring it on 

Kaz x


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you got a link to that ASGT ? i'll have a look to see what's it all about


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Here you go:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/legal/anadraulic-state-gt.html

Seriously though, I have seen a difference. Doing 'Push' execises tonight so gonna see if I can thrash PB's again!!


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's my legs routing from last night:

Warm up then

Leg Ext

2 x 10, 91kg

1 x8, 98kg

1 x6, 105kg (pb) then 5 x 84kg

Squats

5 x 10, working from 60kg to 90kg last set (pb)

1 x 5, partial reps at 107kg

Leg press

3 x 20, last set 119kg

SLDL

3 X 10, 70kg

Leg curl

3 x 8, 77kg

I never used to take any pre-workout supplement so obviously I have no comparison with the AGST I'm taking now - all I know is I have tons more energy.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

im supposed to be trying this too but im still waiting on my tub  sniff sniff


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

MissBC said:


> im supposed to be trying this too but im still waiting on my tub  sniff sniff


Be great to hear how you get on and if it has the same effect on you!

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Kazb74 said:


> Be great to hear how you get on and if it has the same effect on you!
> 
> Good luck :thumbup1:


if i ever get it maybe i will be able to tell you hahahaha:whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> im supposed to be trying this too but im still waiting on my tub  sniff sniff


Not happy, not fuking happy at all


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

WRT said:


> Not happy, not fuking happy at all


Im sure we shall find out why :whistling:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh dear - sorry WRT. I think I jumped the queue. I'ts worth waiting for though - honest :thumb:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

On the way :tongue:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

So here we go!: Day 5 (Weds 30/6)) of my trials with LG Sciences ASGT and last night saw another mammouth workout, once again hitting PB's and feeling fired up!

PUSH routine:

DB bench press

4 x 8, 22.5kg - last set 25kg x 6 (pb)

DB inc bench press

4 x 8, 20kg - last set 22.5kg (pb)

BB (barbell) seated press

4 x 8, 25kg last two sets + 4 negatives

Side laterals

4 x 8, 7 kg last set to fail.

Dips

3 x 8 at Body Weight, can complete but some are partials towards the end of the set, couldn't do 2 reps six weeks ago!

This morning I attempted a fasted cardio for the first time in 3-months. Took 1 1/2 scoops of ASGT with a coffee and green tea tablet 20 mins b4 cardio. Managed 40mins rowing followed by 30mins (fast paced) walking the dog...poor thing couldn't keep up!!

When I did fasted cardio at the beginning of the year, my energy levels were low and I was starving immediately afterwards, so I know that by taking the ASGT this really helped power my cardio for a longer period and staved of the hunger pangs.

No weights today or tomorrow - next session on Saturday (fill in day on lagging parts).

More tomorrow!

Kaz x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Best of luck with this....will be following 

Strong lifts miss


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Best of luck with this....will be following
> 
> Strong lifts miss


Thanks for your reply Kate.

I have no other female to compare my weights amount with so don't know if it's good or weak!!

Your reply was just what I needed as a boost - cheers hun

Kaz x


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sizar said:


> :lol: and you could be right
> 
> *I don't believe in supplement. but maybe someone prove me wrong* :laugh:
> 
> ...


erm.........you dont believe in supplements?!?!?.....but you use gear dont you?and whey prot...... :whistling:

supplements make up 50% of my intake just now,just saying,for example...... :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kaz...have u ever had NoExplode...is it better than that?...it sounds ace!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

weeman said:


> erm.........you dont believe in supplements?!?!?.....but you use gear dont you?and whey prot...... :whistling:
> 
> supplements make up 50% of my intake just now,just saying,for example...... :whistling:


i said except for food supplements whey is food supplements .. i was talking about all this hype take this you become this freak .. take that for instant six pack. lol just fooling kids who reads all these mags .. now gear is a different story .. they are drugs not supplements lol :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

sizar said:


> i said except for food supplements whey is food supplements .. i was talking about all this hype take this you become this freak .. take that for instant six pack. lol just fooling kids who reads all these mags .. now gear is a different story .. they are drugs not supplements lol :laugh:


Well obviously stuff that claims to give you a six pack in 6 weeks are a load of ****, but pre workout supps have been around for years and years. Some work, some don't so well. But try it first before you say supplements don't work. This stuff has ace reviews.


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> kaz...have u ever had NoExplode...is it better than that?...it sounds ace!


No - not tried NoExplode so can't make comment. Have you? if so, how does it make you feel pre-w/o?

ASGT gives me a rush and tingling sensation - actually quite nice :thumbup1:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Well obviously stuff that claims to give you a six pack in 6 weeks are a load of ****, but pre workout supps have been around for years and years. Some work, some don't so well. But try it first before you say supplements don't work. This stuff has ace reviews.


Have or are you taking ASGT??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kazb74 said:


> No - not tried NoExplode so can't make comment. Have you? if so, how does it make you feel pre-w/o?
> 
> *ASGT gives me a rush and tingling sensation* - actually quite nice :thumbup1:


exactly the same....im buzzed up in the gym....switched on and focused,

but i always like to try new stuff.... :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

no xplode can cause a lot of people to have quite bad nausea,tho its down to the dosing,it is very effective tho when dosed right,Ser is gnr have some of this ASGT shortly and she has used the old and new versions of no xplode so dare say she will be able to give first hand opinion


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> no xplode can cause a lot of people to have quite bad nausea,tho its down to the dosing,it is very effective tho when dosed right,Ser is gnr have some of this ASGT shortly and she has used the old and new versions of no xplode so dare say she will be able to give first hand opinion


It's fcking ace Ser is a rep, lucky bitch:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sizar said:


> i said except for food supplements whey is food supplements .. i was talking about all this hype take this you become this freak .. take that for instant six pack. lol just fooling kids who reads all these mags .. now gear is a different story .. they are drugs not supplements lol :laugh:


but thats the point mate,steroids etc ARE supposed to be a supplement to enhance your gains,thats all nothing more nothing less,could argue worse claims are made regards to them through legend than what you see advertised in muscletech adverts etc.

OTC supplements are very effective and all have their place,otherwise athletes that are worth their salt wouldnt bother their @rse with them


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I get very ill from no-explode, in fact i have puked basically every time i tried it.

ASTG i can take in big doses with no sickness at all......just awesomeness....


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Kazb74 said:


> Have or are you taking ASGT??


Bought some the other day, will be trying it for the first time tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Can the chaps taking ASGT or about to take it tell me what they mix it with please.

I have the strawberry lemonade flavour and although it smells lush, it doesn't mix too well and don't taste too great either, but don't mind as the effects are great!

So far I've tried water, lemonade even milk! Water is best as lemonade makes it way too frothy!

Thanks

Kaz x


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

With supps in powder form I don't mix with water. I throw a scoop in my mouth, take a sip of water and swirl it around then swallow it.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> With supps in powder form I don't mix with water. I throw a scoop in my mouth, take a sip of water and swirl it around then swallow it.


Well that will be one hell of a mouthful

I mix with a little water.


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

WRT said:


> With supps in powder form I don't mix with water. I throw a scoop in my mouth, take a sip of water and swirl it around then swallow it.


OMG - yuk!!! This stuff would clog your mouth up if you didn't pre mix it!!

Anyway, think I'm getting used to the taste now, but still having to hold my nose as I down it in one!

So, another rest day from the weights, but I managed to thrash out a 45minute row fast cardio sess with 1 1/2 scoops of ASGT to keep me burning through....this stuff really does surpress the hunger pangs too so all good :thumbup1:

Saturday is a fill in day at the gym. Gonna start with 20mins steady state cardio, then do some heavy/light bicep's followed by adbs then 30mins HIIT.

BRING IT ON!!!......

Oh, I forget to mention that I weighed myself this morning (every Friday weigh in). I have put on 1/4 lb!!! That MUST be muscle as I've dropped my cals slightly this week and introduced HIIT and some steady state!!...

The body is a wonderful thing !

Kaz x


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck Kaz . :thumb:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

So - here we are. Week 2 (Mon 5th July) of the ASGT trials!!!!

Also, I have now begun my 8 week trial cut so all will be very interesting to see how ASGT gets me through my weights programme now I'm reducing my calorie intake.

I have reduced cals from 2100cal to 1900cals, just a small amount as I'm now doing 40mins fasted cardio steady state x4 per week and x3 HIIT 30mins per week. Protein 55%, Carbs 30%, Fat 15% (Carbs have dropped from 215g to 120g, just around w/o and brekkie).

I am taking 2 - 2.5 scoops of ASGT 60mins before w/o and have seen over the past 2 days of weight sessions that this has given me more than enough energy to continue training heavy and pushing out PB's - I am delighted! I have also found that ASGT and stunted my hunger both pre and post workout.

Here's my weights sessions this week:

*Monday *- push

Machine overhead press

4 x 8, 35kg to 37kg last 2 sets

BB Bench press

3 x 8, 40kg

BB inc bench press

4 x 10, 20kg - last set 3 negs

Dips

3 x 8 BW

*Tuesday *- Legs

Leg ext

1 x 8, 91kg

1 x 8, 98kg

1 x 8, 115kg

1 x 15, 84kg

Leg press

1 x 8, 98kg

1 x 8, 105kg

1 x 8, 112kg

1 x 8, 117kg

1 x 8,124kg

Hack squat

3 x 8, 97kg

SLDL

3 x 8, 80kg

Leg curl

2 x 8, 84kg

Tonight it's a 'Pull' session, so hoping to thrash out more PB's!

Until then&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Kaz x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

*So here's last night's effort at the gym. It was my first 'crash' since starting my cut on Monday. I think I needed to up my carbs as by Wednesday I was low on energy. I took 2 scoops of ASGT pre workout and think it was only this that just got me through. * :whistling:



*As from next week I'm going to lower the weight and up the reps so it's more a toning/cardio weight workout.*



*Looking forward to stepping on the scales in the morning for my Friday weigh it - hopefully all this cardio is working * :tongue:







*Wednesday* - Pull

Wide grip chins

3 x 8, BW - getting better each week

Single arm DB rows

4 x 8, 25kg then 27.5kg last 3 sets (pb)

Wide grip cable row - 2 seated then 2 bent over

5 x 8, 80kg - 85kg seated then 60kg - 70kg and last at 75kg bent over

Shrugs

3 x 8, 25kg a side

Lat pull down

3 x 8, 45kg - out of energy on these&#8230;

Kaz x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Week 2 of my 'cutting diet' journal and trials on using LG Sciences ASGT:

Current weight - 142lbs (lost 1.25lbs since 2nd July)

To give you add idea of how much 'size; I have put on my upper body since starting my 'bulk' and weight training in March 2010, here are my stats:

6th March:

Weight - 125lbs (very lean and little muscle)

Waist - 26"

Hips - 35"

Biceps - 9.5"

Chest - 31"

12h July:

Weight - 142lbs

Waist - 30" (not good!)

Hips - 35"

Biceps - 12"

Chest - 34.5"

My weights routine will be changing this week. As I am eating less to reduce the fat, I will be lowering the weight and increasing the reps.

I will have 2.5 scoops of ASGT 60mins before workout (this really gives me the buzz to drive through the routine especially now I'm on low carbs - loving this stuff!!!!).

I have also introduced 40-60mins fasted cardio in the mornings along with x3 25mins HIIT sessions after weights.

Calories are approx 1850per day 50% Pro, 30% carbs, 20% fat.

Went to Camden Town for the day on Friday with hubby. God, the food stalls are too die for, so much choice for a cheat meal!! Settled for sweet and sour chicken yum yum, followed by chocolate brownies and a cappuccino at Costa Coffee!!!

Kaz x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi hun - just had a quick skim - all the best with your goals mate,

What time do you take it kaz ? and how does it affect sleeping ? x


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Kaz .

looks like your getting on OK with ASGT .

I was looking at it the other day on line cos I'm nearly out of black powder.

Does ASGT have a 12 week on 4 week off cycle ?.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Kazb74 said:


> Hips - 35"
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: Settled for sweet and sour chicken yum yum, followed by chocolate brownies and a cappuccino at Costa Coffee!!!
> 
> Kaz x


Settled for *pinching* someones Sweet and Sour chicken then telling them how bad brownies are whilst munching on them....never want anything, but sharing's fine :whistling:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Jem said:


> Hi hun - just had a quick skim - all the best with your goals mate,
> 
> What time do you take it kaz ? and how does it affect sleeping ? x


Hi Jem - Thanks for your wishes.

In the week I train from 5.45 - 7pm so I take between 2.5 - 3 scoops around 4.45pm.

Non training days and Saturday its usually first thinkg around 8.30am.

I generally have broken sleep patterns through the night, but for some reason I struggle to get to sleep on a Sunday evening???? I think its a multitude of diet, activity, and supplements - why do you ask hun??

Thanks

Kaz x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

jonb19 said:


> Settled for *pinching* someones Sweet and Sour chicken then telling them how bad brownies are whilst munching on them....never want anything, but sharing's fine :whistling:


Sharing always tastes better.....anyway, you bought an extra serving cos you wanted to share so don't give me that little chestnut :tongue: (I shall remember that comment next time darling!!!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

monstermagnet said:


> Hi Kaz .
> 
> looks like your getting on OK with ASGT .
> 
> ...


Hey MM - how ya doing hun?? Thanks for the msg.

ASGT doesn't require cycling, but I think with most supplements, it's always good to take a week or two off them so that the body doesn't become immune. I seriously rate this product. Even my hubby has started using it and he has noticed a massive difference in energy levels pre-workout.

I recommend giving it a go!

Hope the training and cuttings going well for you?

Kaz x


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Kazb74 said:


> Sharing always tastes better.....anyway, you bought an extra serving cos you wanted to share so don't give me that little chestnut :tongue: (I shall remember that comment next time *darling*!!!)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oops, im in trouble:innocent:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Kaz are you running this everyday or just as a pre workout supp?


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

hilly said:


> Kaz are you running this everyday or just as a pre workout supp?


Everyday to maintain creatine levels (as directed on tub).

I take 2.5 - 3scoops pre-workout and 1scoop on non workout days.

Cheers

Kaz


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Monday night's weights routine - week 2 of cutting diet and using LG Sciences ASGT pre-workout (2.5 scoops):

Again felt fired up so managed another great session with HIIT to follow.

*Monday - Push*

Bench press:

4 x 8, from 40kg to 50kg last 2 sets (pb) a few partials last set but will get better.

DB inc Bench press:

1 x 8, 22.5kg 1st set a bit heavy so dropped to 3x12 at 17.5kg

BB overhead press:

4 x 8, 25kg + 2 negs last 2 sets (pb)

Side raises:

4 x 8 - x3 at7kg to 8kg last set then drop set to failure

Dips:

3 x 8, BW - struggled a bit last set but did with a rest then 2 negs

Followed by 30mins HIIT on the stepper&#8230;..arghhhh!!!

Kaz x


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Kazb74 said:


> Hey MM - how ya doing hun?? Thanks for the msg.
> 
> ASGT doesn't require cycling, but I think with most supplements, it's always good to take a week or two off them so that the body doesn't become immune. I seriously rate this product. Even my hubby has started using it and he has noticed a massive difference in energy levels pre-workout.
> 
> ...


Ya I'm OK thanks Kaz .

As i was thinking of taking a week or so off before starting again as I've been on No XPLODE and black Powder since December with no break !! .

all the supps Ive been on state 12 weeks on 4 weeks off nothing to do with some of the ingredient's put in it?( not rated by the food standard agencies)your rite the body becomes immune after constant usage .

I was talking to the chic today in the supplement shop about ASGT its not one that shes ordered before but she recons she can get it so I'm going to give it a go on your recommendation .

keep up the good work kaz.  .


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Kazb74 said:


> Hi Jem - Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> In the week I train from 5.45 - 7pm so I take between 2.5 - 3 scoops around 4.45pm.
> 
> ...


no probs kaz 

I ask because I swear by superpump [nowt else works for me - tried the whole gamute I think] but if I take it too late ...sleep is a long time a-coming. Just wondered if this was the same x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

monstermagnet said:


> Ya I'm OK thanks Kaz .
> 
> As i was thinking of taking a week or so off before starting again as I've been on No XPLODE and black Powder since December with no break !! .
> 
> ...


Get in touch with BigJim on here - he'll get some for you via Predator Nutrition. I understand they are the only stockists. Or just go on their website and order it. They delivered hubby's the next day!

Let me know when you get yours hunny.

Kaz x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Jem said:


> no probs kaz
> 
> I ask because I swear by superpump [nowt else works for me - tried the whole gamute I think] but if I take it too late ...sleep is a long time a-coming. Just wondered if this was the same x


Hi Jem - not familiar with Superpump. How long have you been on it for now?

My hubby (Jonb19), has started taking ASGT and says its the best thing he;s tried, but has started having disrupted sleep now and again....however, he has just started taking fat burners too so I really think its a combination.

When's your next comp hunny??

I'm going along to the BNBF, St Albans on 25th July to check out the competition!!!!

Kaz x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Week 2 - Day 3 entry!!!!

Leg work out last night and with the reduced calorie intake I thought I'd up my pre-workout dosage of LG Sciences ASGT to 3 scoops&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..WOW, I WAS SERIOUSLY BUZZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well and truly energized for the workout ahead&#8230;..it actually gave me the bloody giggles..I was in overdrive!

*Tuesday - Legs*

Leg ext

4 x 12, 77kg - 84kg last set

Hack Sq

4 x 12, 79kg, then 97kg last 3 sets

Leg press

2 x 15, 133kg

1 x 30, 133kg

SLDL

3 x 8, 80kg BB

Leg curls

2 x 8, 77kg

Calves

3 x 8, 175kg

Followed by a 10mins Abs/Core workout.

Happy days J

Kaz x


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

[left said:


> *Kazb*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive just ordered some from Predator so i should get it in the next few days and give it a try .

Thanks for the info on where to get it saves me going back to the shop and ordering ,waiting paying the middle man.Its not that expensive but i think the tub is a bit smaller than



xplode
​
and about £12 cheaper.

your workouts look



*impressive*
​
keep up the good work



kaz
​
. :beer:


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

That last reply /quote looks like its gone mad ?


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

monstermagnet said:


> That last reply /quote looks like its gone mad ?


Glad you got yours ordered ok via Predator.

Yes, wondered why some of the words look like they are web linked i.e. underlined???

Let me know what your first experiences of th AGST are when you take it!! Be interested to know if it has the same effect on you.

Cheers

Kaz x


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

I know why it went mad !.

Sent from my i pad and not my laptop if it sees a spelling mistake or something wrong it will highlight unless you tell it otherwise !!!!!!!!!!!!!! thick as fook me. :whistling:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Gadgets ehh!!

Don't put yourself down!!!! 

x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Week 2 - Day 4: *

Last night was 'pull' routine. I was flagging with energy last night. Same as last week actually. I think having low carbs catches up with me, so next week need to have a high carb day on Tuesday to get me through Wednesday workout (they say it's what you eat the day before don' they??!!).

I'm still pushing myself to lift heavy, I think it's in the mind that you don't want to go lower, even when your energy levels are low through the cutting diet. Oh well, can only do what my body tells me and as long as I maintain my muscle and lose fat, I'll be happy J

I had 2.5 scoops of ASGT pre-workout, I think if it hadn't been for this I would have quitted early&#8230; luckily hubby and I stormed through the routine in less than 50mins so I managed to fire myself up for a 30mins HIIT&#8230;. Love to sweat!!!

*Wednesday - pull*

Wide grip chins

3 x 8, BW - getting there, 1st and 2nd set ok, struggle on 3rd .

Narrow grip pull ups

3 x 5, BW - a fast blast to get the bicep/shoulders/back working together

1 arm bent over row cable

4 x 8, 30kg last set 35kg - doing as the bicep boys were in action, something different though

Shrugs

3 x 10, 25 kg a side

Narrow grip pull downs

4 x 8, 49kg then 56kg last 3 sets with a drop set last, keeping nice and tight on the form&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;had enough after this J

Cardio - 30mins HIIT

Last night I managed to catch up on some well needed sleep so this morning I managed a 45mins fasted cardio on the rower at home. This time I took 1 scoop of ASGT rather than just glutamine as I needed to be energised - it worked!!!

Kaz x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Week 2 - day 5

Thursday and Friday's are rest days but I managed another 45mins fasted row this morning. I was less fired up than yesterday morning as I weighed myself (every Friday weigh in). I only lost 1lb!!!!!!! Couldn't believe it as I am doing so much more cardio than before and have reduced my calories by 200 per day this week????

The thing is, I look in the mirror and can see that I have def lost off my waist. Hubby said measure yourself - he knew I was mega disappointed as I wanted to drop 2 lbs.

I HAVE LOST 1INCH OFF MY WAIST!!! Now at 29" and target is back to 26" as previous (or until I see my abs) whatever one comes first!

I suppose this means that I am maintaining all my hard earned muscle, and I put that down to the ASGT :thumb:

Out for a 'cheat' meal tonight with Hubby - not gonna stress too much about what I should or shouldn't have. Gonna have a few glasses of wine or even champagne may be nice!! :confused1:

Will have to work harder down the gym in the morning to burn off the excess calories :laugh:

Anybody reading this S***e - obviously not!!!!!

Kaz x


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey hows the ASGT stuff going ?

by the way i am reading lol 

i just don't post lol


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

sizar said:


> Hey hows the ASGT stuff going ?
> 
> by the way i am reading lol
> 
> i just don't post lol


Hey - thanks Sizar...your'e a star:thumbup1:

I think I'm addicted to ASGT... :tongue: , seriously its the nuts!

It's so good the hubby (Jonb19) has ordered a tub and is on it too...with the same positive experiences as moi!

Sorry, was that too the point or what :bounce:


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey kaz .

Ive already subscribed to Karen's trying out ASGT so I'm reading but don't always post up .

So i got my ASGT yesterday from Predator nutrition i would give them 10/10 for service came the next day with no fuss or waiting to process then sending like some other online stores .I didn't get a chance to try it out yesterday as i had to get a tooth out and ended up with stitches in my gum and a fist full of antibiotics !!!!!!!!!!!!!! my MRS had to drag me past the gym on the way back to my car (always keep my spare gym kit in car) 

I think ill give it a go tonight ?.

Don't put yourself down people are reading and your making progress all the time .

good lifts 1 inch off your waist ASGT and positive attitude how can you loose keep going never give in .

I look forward to the next install of karen's journal. :beer: .


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

monstermagnet said:


> Hey kaz .
> 
> Ive already subscribed to Karen's trying out ASGT so I'm reading but don't always post up .
> 
> ...


Hey - thanks MM for your reply...sorry I'm only just responding. Great to hear you have your order, yes I was well impressed with Preditor Nutrition and their quick delivery too (hope their reading this!!!).

Hope your had now fully recovered from your mini op and are back in the sing of training - so how you finding the ASGT? Took me a while to get used to the taste but now I love it. How are you finding its as a pre-workout pump??

Funny, I'm sure many members that have journals wonder if anyone actually reads them, so its really nice to hear you have a few followers, really appreciate this and your words of support :thumbup1:

The weight is coming off and Im slowing starting to see my abs again - yippee :bounce: !!. Posting my update now........

Kaz xxx


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Week 3 - LG Sciences Trials / Cutting Diet for Hols!!*



Daily calories this week reduced to: 1600cals approx :cursing:

Macros: 50% Protein 30% Carbs 20% Fat (on non training days lower carbs & increase fat)

Monday : A.M. 40mins fasted cardio (steady state)

P.M. 30mins Abs followed by 40mins HIIT

Tuesday: A.M. 40mins fasted cardio (steady state)

P.M. 'Pull' routine (below) followed by 30mins HIIT

DB bench press

2 x 20, 17.5kg flat

1 x 12, 17.5kg 1st incline

1 x 12, 17.5kg 2nd incline

1 x 12, 17.5kg 3rd

1 x 8, 17.5kg upright

DB pull over

2 x 12, 20kg

Seated side raise

1x8, 6kg

3 x 8, 5kg ... with good form!

Close grip smith

3 x 8, 20kg

Wednesday: A.M. 40mins fasted cardio (steady state)

P.M. Legs tonight (Arghhhh!!!)

Thursday: A.M. 40mins fasted cardio (steady state)

P.M. 'Push' routine followed by 30mins HIIT

Friday: A.M. 40mins fasted cardio only (steady state)

Saturday: 45mins 'fill in' light weights/high reps (usually glutes)

Followed by 45mins steady state cardio

On training days I take 2.5scoops of ASGT 60mins before workout. I have been really surprised how much energy I have throughout my workouts especially now that I have cut calories and carbs this week. I HAVE NOT felt hungry since taking ASGT so it's a definite hunger suppressant which is a god send on a diet as we all know!! :thumb:

Had my first 'real' cheat meal last Friday with hubby. I say 'real' as it's the first time this year I have had a dessert and chocolate!! Went out to an Italian had a 3-course meal! Dessert was Tiramisu AND Chocolate profiteroles! Also, had far too much booze, but now we don't drink much one glass of wine is enough to get me pi**ed!!! Never have I enjoyed a meal soooo much!! Can't wait for cheat meal this weekend&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;HOW SAD IS THAT !!! :tongue:

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Wednesday *- Legs





*I noticed last night that although I felt energised and full, I struggled with the heavier weights. I usually curl 77kg, but struggled on the first set and dropped to 70kg. Obviously super-setting with another 3 sets of extensions totally zapped any last bit of energy I had! However, extremely pleased with my progress since cutting 2 a half weeks ago&#8230;&#8230;c'mon those abs I know your there somewhere * :confused1:



Leg Ext

4 x 12, 77kg

Leg press

4 x 15, 142kg

Single leg press

2 x 8 each leg, 70kg

SLDL

3 x 8, 80kg

Leg curl superset with Leg ext

3 x 8, 70kg curl - 77kg ext

Calves

3 x 15, 133kg

Quick speed workout with little rest period - legs were like jelly at the end :cool2:

Abs - 15mins

Tonight it's 'Pull' session and cannot wait&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. :tongue:

Kaz x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Kaz - your journal makes for interesting reading 

Looks like ASGT is a great supp!

Strong lifts missus...are you gonna compete this/next year?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea looking good nice work outs and good logging!


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Kaz .

Sorry for delay had my laptop nicked out my car in the week so only just back on line !!!

Impressive lifts and workouts on your logs well done mate:thumb:

Ive been using my ASGT and so far I'm well happy with the extra energy /lifts I've been having in the gym . The taste ? ha ha that's nothing like strawberry lemonade but I'm not noticing it now just getting on with it but all the supplements Ive had before taste nothing like the inviting label on the front fruit punch,orange ,blue raspberry and the list goes on .

I think I'm going to stick with it and re order after this tub runs out as its a good supplement I'm using 3 scoops a time so it wont last long as the tub is only small i think it says 49 servings per tub at 16 gram scoops so that's like 16 days in the gym for me pity you cant get it by the bucket  .

Keep up the good work kaz looking good. :beer: That's not beer its ASGT.


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Hi Kaz - your journal makes for interesting reading
> 
> Looks like ASGT is a great supp!
> 
> Strong lifts missus...are you gonna compete this/next year?


Hi Kate,

Thanks for the reply.

ASGT really is the back bone on my training supps at the moment as I have really reduced both calories and carbs and would not have the 'pump' to get through my intense workouts without this stuff. I think I'm on it for life now  !!

Kaz x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea looking good nice work outs and good logging!


Thanks BJ, this stuff is seriously getting me through now I'm low on everything.

Thanks again for sponsoring me.

Kaz x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

monstermagnet said:


> Hi Kaz .
> 
> Sorry for delay had my laptop nicked out my car in the week so only just back on line !!!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about laptop - hey, how have you been able to function!!

I'm totally used to the taste now, and actually quite liking it!!

Yep, the tub is too small as I'm already nearly down to my second tub!!...thats because hubby is on it now though!

Thanks for your words of support and hope its all going well for you too.

Kaz xx


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Final workout update from last week:

Last *Thursday* - Pull

Narrow grip pull down

4 x 8, 49kg then 56kg last 3 sets then drop set

Lat pull down

4 x 8, 49kg then 56kg then 63kg last set.

1 arm DB row

3 x 12 17.5kg

Shrugs

3 x 8, 25kg

1 arm row (on cable)

3 x8, 40kg

*Saturday* - Light legs / 60 mins SS cardio

3 x 20, lunges & squats super setted on smith machine

3 x 25, Plie squats

3 x 25, donkey kicks (glutes)

*Sunday* - 60 mins SS cardio

*Week 4 - LG Sciences Trials / Cutting Diet for Hols!!*



Daily calories this week reduced to: 1550cals approx

Macros approx: 60% Protein 20% Carbs 20% Fat

Weight: 9st 13lb (139lbs) Lost 3.75lbs in 3 weeks!

Waist: 28.5" (.5" loss in 1 wk)

Hips: 33" (lost 2" in 3 weeks off belly!)

6 WEEKS TO HOLIDAY!

Push routine tonight!!!!

Kaz x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Had an awesome 'Push' workout last night. I had a low carb day but had 2.5scoops of ASGT and an apple pre-workout (!!) and I managed to fire my way through the routine keeping the weights heavy. I even managed a PB on the bench press!!

Had plenty of energy still left for a 30mins HIIT on the stepper - bring it on!!!!!!!!!!

Here was my routine:

*Bench press*

8 x 40kg

8 x 42.5kg

8 x 45kg

8 x 47.5kg (pb)

*Inc DB press*

1 x 10, 17.5kg

1 x 12, 17.5 kg

2 x 8, 20kg

*Seated side raise superset front raise*

3 x 8, 7kg - 3 x 8, 8 kg

*Pull over*

3 x 10, 20kg

*Dips*

3 x 8, BW

Legs tonight - so I'll be throwing up by the end of the session then 

Kaz x


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Kazb74 said:


> 8 x 42.5kg
> 
> so I'll be throwing up by the end of the session then
> 
> Kaz x


Yuk, that would be funny, ill bring the bucket....


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Kaz ,

All is good thanks now after my few weeks of bad luck !!!!!!!!.

I'm getting on well with ASGT looks like you and hubby are well in to it now

Still cant get into the taste but for the energy and lifts is well worth it (hold your nose and down ya chops it goes )wait 40 mins and away you go. :bounce:

good impressive bench presses you are doing mate .

nice work .


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

monstermagnet said:


> Hi Kaz ,
> 
> All is good thanks now after my few weeks of bad luck !!!!!!!!.
> 
> ...


Glad your lucks improved!!

I used to have to hold my nose!.....you'll get used to the taste soon enough!

How's your training going - are you still cutting??

Kaz x


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Your weights vary greatly between workouts.....? up one week dropped dramatically the next but quoted as a "great" workout?

PB's quoted when weight less that stated the previous week :confused1:

TBH am not keen on this trend for product-led journals.... I get given a lot of stuff free and am sponsored, and I'll comment in my journal if something is particularly good or recommend if someone asks, but in my eyes the purpose of a journal is to chart progress rather than to sell products.... TBH I think stuff like this should be in the sponsors section of the site rather than members journals.

Another thing... and no disrespect intended... but I'd rather hear opinions about products from an experienced trainer. You say yourself you've never tried the other products mentioned and are just starting out, so I dont really see how you can compare??


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Your weights vary greatly between workouts.....? up one week dropped dramatically the next but quoted as a "great" workout?
> 
> PB's quoted when weight less that stated the previous week :confused1:
> 
> ...


Firstly, thank you for your honest reply and opinions.

I appreciate that everyone has their own views on what a journal should contain and as this is my first time journaling I am on a learning curb like all newbie's!

Some of my weights my have dropped since 3 weeks ago as I have started a cutting diet and therefore my energy levels are not so 'topped up' - but I don't think there is a 'dramatic' change as you quote. What I have changed is the amount of reps which have increased, hence maybe the reduced weight. On PB's I blame the hubby as he makes a note in the book on what weights I do - I'll give him a telling off later :laugh:

Regarding being sponsored; I made it clear that I do not use any other pre-w/o supp and could not compare, only give honest feedback on how it has supported my current training especially since I started cutting at the same time. I think if anyone started using a product that dramatically helped their workouts, surely they would want to recommend this to others??? (I have been training now for many years without supps) I'm also sure that there are many other newbie trainers out there that have never used such products, so reading experiences from another newbies, in my eyes, is positive and helpful.

Plus....we all have to start somewhere... :thumbup1:

Thanks

Kaz


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Tuesday *- Legs



*Last week on legs I was struggling, but last night I was full of energy and managed a really good and moderately heavy session. 2 scoops of ASGT 60mins pre-w/o taken.*

Leg Ext

3 x 12, 77kg

1 x 10, 84kg

Leg press

2 x 8, 142kg

1 x 8, 147kg

1 x 8, 151kg

Smith Squat partials

1 x 8, 90kg

1 x 8, 92.5kg

1 x 8, 95kg

SLDL

3 x 10, 80kg

Leg curl/ext superset

3 x 8, 77kg and 77kg

Calves

1 x 15, 133kg

2 x 10, 142kg

Quick speed workout with little rest period - legs were like jelly at the end once again!

Abs - 15mins

Tonight it's 'Pull' session - bring it on&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;!

Kaz x


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> PB's quoted when weight less that stated the previous week :confused1:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Kazb74 said:


> Glad your lucks improved!!
> 
> I used to have to hold my nose!.....you'll get used to the taste soon enough!
> 
> ...


All my workouts going well but not doing well on the cutting ! but i think that's down to being new to all this cutting/bulking first attempts .

I think i need to sit down at the weekend and sort out a diet to suit as i told you before i don't eat alot of meat and no fish so that doesn't help . :lol:


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

[left said:


> *jonb19*
> 
> Your Mrs is going to give you 50 lashes for carrying the pad jon. :thumb:
> 
> X2 on the journal honest and good progress being made all the time.


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

monstermagnet said:


> All my workouts going well but not doing well on the cutting ! but i think that's down to being new to all this cutting/bulking first attempts .
> 
> I think i need to sit down at the weekend and sort out a diet to suit as i told you before i don't eat alot of meat and no fish so that doesn't help . :lol:


May help you putting a post on here and asking about a cutting diet to suit someone that doesn't eat meat and fish and best substitute food.

Keep focused mate, you'll get there. It's my first time too (we are both virgins :thumb: ) !!! I'm starting to get to the point where I'm always hungry, protein and fat only fill you up temporarily...I keep carbs low and around my workouts and have a high carb day twice a week to fill up my glycogen stores, usually at the weekends so I can feed my face!!!

Good luck

Kaz xx


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

monstermagnet said:


> Make it 100 lashes!!! But he'll enjoy it too much :lol:
> 
> Appreciate your comment on my journal mate, thanks
> 
> Kaz xx


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Kazb74 said:


> Oh yes :laugh:
> 
> Back to the workouts...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yesterday I was really feeling the effect of the diet and low carbs. Very little energy throughout the day and my meals just didn't fill me for long enough. Found myself downing diet lemonade in the afternoon just to provide a temporary bloat and fill the gap between meals!

As I was concerned that I would have little energy for my weights workout later that evening, I added in more fruit pre-workout along with the ASGT - this totally did the work. I was energised with the insulin spike from the fruit and buzzing from the ASGT!!!

Here's my w/o:

*Wednesday* - Pull

*Narrow grip pull downs*

4 x 8, 56kg then 63kg last 2 sets

*Standing wide grip rows*

4 x 8, 60kg to 80kg last set working on form.

*Shrugs*

3 x 8, 25kg each side

*Narrow grip chins*

3 x 8, bw, getting better form on these and dropping lower.

This morning I managed a 45mins fasted row at home.

Rest day from weights today and tomorrow and a 'fill in' session at the gym on Saturday morning.

Weigh in again Friday morning!

Out for cheat meal Friday night for a CURRY - CANNOT WAIT!

Kaz x


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

jonb19 said:


> Good on ya mate cant do better than giving it 100% :thumb: .


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Week 4 - Day 5

Current weight: 9st 12lb (lost another 1 lb this week)

Total loss since 2nd July = 5.25lbs

The diet is getting tougher and I'm feeling very low on energy but I'm looking forward to going out tonight and having a well deserved curry with the hubby (who's also cutting:thumbup1.

Managed a 50mins fasted cardio on the rower at home this morning. Rest day, so just gonna carb up today (tonight especially) so that I have a lot of energy for my 'fill in' day at the gym tomorrow. Going to work shoulders and biceps as didn't train them hard this week. Then will finish off with cardio.

Sunday will be a 1hour fasted cardio session only.

5 weeks to holiday so plenty of time to hopefully drop another 5lb (going on 1lb a week). This is just a test cutting phase to see how my body reacts. After holiday I am going to start another bulking cycle and a new journal. My goal is to compete in 'figure' next year - this will be my first time so I'm really excited to see how much more muscle I can put on from September to February. I started seriously weight training in March 2010. I was extremely lean and through diet and actually eating ( :tongue: ) I have put on approx 5lbs of muscle mass from March - June. Can't wait to see how 'big' everything has become once I strip off a little more fat.

Anyway, happy days ahead :bounce:

Have a great weekend.

Kaz xx


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Week 5 - Day 5*

*Current weight: 9st 10.5lb* (lost another 1.5 lb this week, I think as my scales tell me I've put on 2lbs if I place them somewhere different on the floor :confused1: ...I'm throwing them out and going by the mirror :lol: )

*Total loss since 2nd July = 6.75lbs*

4 more weeks of dieting - thank god because it's now getting really tough and the hunger pangs between meals are really started to kick in. Yesterday was my worst day ever and I got through nearly a whole bottle of diet coke just to keep me feeling full - not good :cursing:

Here's my training programme that I completed this week.

Mon - Fri 45mins fasted SST cardio on rower at home.

Mon, Wed, Sat - 30mins HIIT

*Monday* - Push

DB bench 3 x 8, 22.5 kg

1st inc 3 x 8, 17.5kg

2nd inc 3 x 8, 17.5kg

upright 3 x 8, 12.5kg

Seated Side raise 3 x 8, 5kg

DB pull over

3 x 8, 1 x 10 25kg

*Tuesday* - Legs

Leg ext 4 x 12, 84kg

Hack Sq 4 x 12, 97kg

partial HS 3 x 10, 142kg

Single leg HS 3 x 8, 58kg

SLDL 3 X 10, 80kg

Leg curl - Leg ext superset 3 x 8, 70kg + 77kg

*Wednesday* - Pull

Wide grip lat pull down 2 x 8, 56kg, 1 x 8, 60kg, 1 x 8, 63kg

Wide grip standing cable row 1 x 10, 70kg, 3 x 10, 75kg, 1 x 8, 80kg

Single arm standing cable row 4 x 8, 40kg split on 2 sets done without rest

Shrugs 3 x 8, 25kg

EZ Bar curl 3 x 8, 30kg PB

Narrow grip chins 3 x 8, bw

Until next week - bye for now :tongue:

Kaz x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Kaz - how much weight are you looking to loose or are you aiming for a certain BF% or look? Only 4 weeks left..keep going!


----------



## monstermagnet (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Kaz

6.75lb lost good work mate . :thumb:

keep going I'm sure jonb will help you .

are you still feeling the full effects of ASGT.?


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Hey Kaz - how much weight are you looking to loose or are you aiming for a certain BF% or look? Only 4 weeks left..keep going!


Hey Kate, thanks for the msg.

I just want to see how much body fat I can lose over an 8 week period with my diet, weight training and cardio programme. This will give me an idea of a realistic time frame for dieting next year when I compete for the first time (in figure)......plus I want to look beach body ready for my hols  :thumbup1:

How about you? Are you competing this year/next year? Are you reaching or have reached your goals?

Kaz x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

monstermagnet said:


> Hi Kaz
> 
> 6.75lb lost good work mate . :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate but it's bloody hard work....sooooo much cardio, not nearly enough food and therefore constant hunger pangs :cursing:

So much so, hubby and I actually took last night off the gym. We went to Tesco's, loaded up the trolley, came home and binged! Topped off with profiteroles and cream for dessert.....it was soooo yummy but we both feel guilty now and adding in extra cardio today to make up for it....see, it's a vicious circle :confused1: !

ASGT - I've been using this now for 5 weeks and I am finding that I don't get the initial kick I used too. But like all supplements, they need cycling otherwise the body almost becomes immune. I will be coming off ALL supplements when I go on hols for a week in September to give my body a break. How are you getting on with it?

Kaz x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Kazb74 said:


> Hey Kate, thanks for the msg.
> 
> I just want to see how much body fat I can lose over an 8 week period with my diet, weight training and cardio programme. This will give me an idea of a realistic time frame for dieting next year when I compete for the first time (in figure)......plus I want to look beach body ready for my hols  :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Hey hey...sounds like a sensible plan, then the insane amounts of cardio and diet boredom won't be so much of a shock next year :thumb:

I competed for the first time earlier this year and start my bulk in a few weeks, I need to put on some decent muscle mass everywhere to be competitive......so shoulders first, then back, then ass, then legs 

Have a great holiday and don't worry about the binge..I bet it did u the world of good in the long run!


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Hey hey...sounds like a sensible plan, then the insane amounts of cardio and diet boredom won't be so much of a shock next year :thumb:
> 
> I competed for the first time earlier this year and start my bulk in a few weeks, I need to put on some decent muscle mass everywhere to be competitive......so shoulders first, then back, then ass, then legs
> 
> Have a great holiday and don't worry about the binge..I bet it did u the world of good in the long run!


yes - I know what I need to go through in terms of 'pain barrier' for the real thing....arghhhhh :cursing:

Well done with your first comp this year - how did you get on?

Good luck with the muscle mass build, its hard work but alteast you don't have to feel hungry :thumbup1:

Loved the binged, just hated the guilt trip afterwards....but I'm sure we will slip up many more times on holiday..hey, thats what its for :bounce:

All the best

Kaz x


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Week 6 - Day 5*

*Current weight: 9st 8lb* (lost 2.5 lb this week - yippee, as I thought my Monday night complete blowout would scupper any weight loss this week!!)

*Total loss since 2nd July = 9.25lbs Waist = 27" (3" lost since 2nd July)*

Only 4 more weeks of dieting to go - thank [email protected]@k :cursing:

Here's my training programme that I completed this week:

*Mon - Fri*: 45mins fasted SST cardio on rower at home.

*Tues, Wes, Sat:* 30mins HIIT

*Tuesday & Wednesday*: 45 mins high intensity Plyometrics style routine incorporating weights to hit all muscle groups.

*Saturday: *Will be high rep legs/glutes followed by Steady State for 60mins.

There goes another week! :beer:

Kaz x


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Kazb74 said:


> Only 4 more weeks of dieting to go - thank [email protected]@k :cursing:


Only 3 more weeks !!!!!!!! no fkin diet on holiday babe, warm saki, plate full of sushi :bounce: and try and remember what happened the next day :tongue:


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

jonb19 said:


> Only 3 more weeks !!!!!!!! no fkin diet on holiday babe, warm saki, plate full of sushi :bounce: and try and remember what happened the next day :tongue:


Oh dear, like we did last year :thumb: and we have the photo's as evidence. Shame we have no recollection of the evening.....bring it on:rockon:

Love ya babes xxx


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well finally back from one week in sunny Portugal 

The 7 weeks of dieting was a success, although I became totally obsessed with cardio and to be honest, never felt so bloody ill :cursing:

Hubby and I let rip whilst away and the body got a battering with cocktails, food, cocktails, more food and well.....more cocktails :thumbup1:

I am glad to say that I am now going on a mass build cycle and can eat without worrying...ok, I shall lose the abs but hey, more muscle equals more fat burning in the long run :thumb:

So I shall say farewell to this journal and a HUGE thankyou to BigJim and LG Sciences for sponsoring me to trial ASGT. Its been an amazing product and really has injected me with 'fire' pre-workout, especially whilst on my low carb/cal diet. Its certainly a product I will continue with.

Thanks to all those that have been reading (at least one or two or you :tongue: ) and giving your support. Much appreciated.

Here's a piccies of me by the pool and have added a few in my album section 

All the best and see you on UK Muscle soon.

Kaz xxx


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hopefully with image this time???!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking bl00dy great in the pic Kaz. All hard work paid off then?


----------

